# Spring has sprung



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

At least is has here in Central California!




























or, as attributed to Frederic Ogden Nash (paraphrased)...
Spring has sprung,
Da grass iz riz,
I wonders where da boidies iz?
Dey say da bord iz on da wing,
But dat's absoid...
Da boid ain't on the wing,
Da wing is on da boid!

Happy Spring!
TJ


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful! Nice water tower! Love the scale bucket, did you make it? Where's da' trains?

Snow on the ground in Denver, but if the weather guessers are right it should turn warm starting next week. Hope to get out then and start on some projects.

-Jim


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,

> Nice water tower!

Thanks!

> Love the scale bucket, did you make it?

No, it was a novelty one of my kids got at the Mariposa State fair. I weathered it a bit and added a hole for drainage and it's worked out pretty well.

> Where's da' trains?

Layout work on hold while some health issues are dealt with. Not sure what I'll get done in the front yard this year. Will do something just not sure what.

Hope you get warm weather soon!

Best,
TJ


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful images, TJ.... 

Spring sprung here in Preskit as well with flowering white and purple trees... No images though...


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Beautiful shots, send that spring weather here, oh wait, we are going to be in the upper 50's to possibly 60's this week in Indiana. Cant wait to get into my railway, retamp the track as it has heaved up pretty good this winter. Mike


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

TJ;

Nice photos. Thanks. Just have to ask, are the cattle skulls some kind of pottery or ceramic? They look too big for resin.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice yard TJ. Now if other coast would send us some of your snow, your cows would have of been grazing. lol.. just had to put that in. Cal joke. Looks great guy.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave,

> Just have to ask, are the cattle skulls some kind of pottery or ceramic?

Cement. Got them from a local fountain/statuary outfit.

Best,
TJ


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

noelw said:


> Nice yard TJ. Now if other coast would send us some of your snow, your cows would have of been grazing. lol.. just had to put that in. Cal joke. Looks great guy.


Noel,

Hi guy! Yeah we could sure use the water. Sorry I missed you guys online this past weekend. 

Best,
TJ


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

More Spring has Sprung pictures...




























In another month you won't be able to see any of the green of the ice plant.

Best,
TJ Lee


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Beautiful colors there TJ!!!!!


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Terrific spring shots Thanks for sharing !!



up here . . . . Sat. a.m. while putting on the 'work boots', saw and heard the first Robin up in the tree next to the driveway ! 

Two days later this a.m. woke up to almost 2" of snow after a couple weeks of brown/dry conditions 

doug c


----------

